# In search of



## TortyTom (Apr 18, 2014)

Hey guys! Not sure if this is the right place to post this or not? If not then I apologize! 
In search of a parrot! My mother has been bedridden due to a massive stroke for the last 14 years and her Congo African Grey that she has had for the last 20 years died a couple weeks ago. He was already old when he was given to my mom 20 years ago. Anyway mom is lost without him. She would just talk to him all day. I swear they would have conversations back and forth. Anyway I'm not able to go out and buy her another, so I'm just checking to see if anyone has a decent sized parrot that they are trying to find a great home for. Any size from a Grey up to a Macaw. She never had an interest in small birds. We live in Houston, Texas and would be happy to pay for shipping. If anyone has something she might like please let me know. Thank you so much and God Bless!


----------



## Yvonne G (Apr 19, 2014)

Look for a parrot or bird rescue in your area.


----------



## TortyTom (Apr 19, 2014)

I did and their "re-homing" fees are as bad as a pet shop.


----------



## T33's Torts (Apr 19, 2014)

Check out Craigslist. There's always parrots on there.


----------



## T33's Torts (Apr 19, 2014)

http://galveston.craigslist.org/pet/4423566463.html


----------



## jtrux (May 4, 2014)

There was a scarlet macaw baby in the San Antonio CL recently.


----------



## TortyTom (May 4, 2014)

Yes I have found many but their "re homing" fees are like buying from a pet shop. I guess I will just have to save for a while. But thanks to all.


----------



## N2TORTS (May 5, 2014)

I have owned or hatched out about every single "exotic" feathered friend you can think of. Of course like our shelled buddies there are pros and cons to every species. Grey's along with your Amazons are definitely the best "talkers" and for color's you cant go wrong with all the Macaws and the New Hybrids of colors within . But in my eyes and many other bird affectionadios there is no other bird that shows it's love and companionship to it's owner more so than a Cockatoo. Hence the nickname "Velcro bird". Even within that species of bird you can find different sizes, coloring and of course vocal skills. The latter being a down fall of owning one ...they are one of the loudest bird species on earth. If you have an unhappy pissed off C-too' they will let you know it as well as the neighbors a mile down the street. They are extremely smart and brain comprehension/IQ has been that compared to a 12 year old child ( which is pretty dam smart for a bird or a really dumb kid <~~~wink).
Time spent , correct diet and lot's of entertainment for the bird will provide a healthy feathered friend .....who will return it's love for you a ten-fold. Simply put, there is no other bird on the planet that we normally see in the pet trade that will become your best friend for life! Because Cockatoo's choose a mate for life ,YOU may well become it's partner. They have no problem's standing up to a guy who is 6'2" in your house , uninvited and will go after them. Their bite power is greater than that of a Great White Shark and could (if wanted) remove any of your digits in one bite. They are also the only "parrot type" bird that leaves a 3 bite mark wound if you get zapped. All because their lower beak has a split notch built into it naturally for holding the nuts it feeds on in the wild. Parts of the world they are considered pests for invading farmers fields in great quantities and can strip an entire years harvest in a matter of hours. Oh yea ....did I mention they LOVE to chew? .......Anything and EVERYTHING!
A funny thing and catch 22 ......." A quiet bird is an unhappy bird"
Here is " Sally " ( Umbrella Cockatoo)......my Second love , and best friend.





and they love to play in the water / rain.......


----------



## N2TORTS (May 5, 2014)

Another neat fact .... I forgot to mention . One of few species of bird that can be sexed with the color of it's Eyes/ Iris.


----------



## TortyTom (May 5, 2014)

A good friend of mine has a Citron Cockatoo! I thought it was a Sulphur Crested but he says it's different??
The sweetest and most loving bird I have ever seen. It actually wants to snuggle! lol I love them all. Moluccan, Umbrella, Galah, and even the little Goffins. Your bird is Beautiful!


----------



## N2TORTS (May 5, 2014)

Well he is right .......ok Mr. Tom ...take a gander and a guess of what this is....


----------



## N2TORTS (May 5, 2014)

yet another type .....




and by far the most amazing tiny weenie .....bird hatchling.....(about the size of a yellowjacket when hatched)


----------



## Yvonne G (May 5, 2014)

I just saw a little parrot on craigslist yesterday for $40 and it included the cage. I think it was a sun conure. Of course, I'm nowhere near you, but I just wanted to let you know that you should continue to watch craigslist daily. You never know.


----------



## TortyTom (May 5, 2014)

Haha! I'm gonna guess goose on the first one. lol Pretty sure that's a duck on the second one and no idea on the last. But I can say you have an awesome life. Tortoises and Birds! If you ever get tired of your life I will be happy to swap with ya. lol


----------



## N2TORTS (May 5, 2014)

Well Mr. Tom thanks for the Kuddo's on the "kid's" aka my animals. I have a love for animals of all kinds yet as a reminder they all "take work" to maintain happy and healthy. As far as trading...I'm 100% sure you wouldn't want to trade.....and your's will be just fine my friend.,

The first hatchling picture is a Pied Peacock




The second pis is a Indian Runner Duck . The Indian Runner Duck breed is believed to have originated in South East Asia, probably the islands of Indonesia, an area once known as the Dutch East Indies, hence the name Indian Runner. Introduced into Europe in the late 1800's. They are a flightless duck and walk around like penguins.











Tiny egg pic are Japanesse Button Quail


----------



## TortyTom (May 5, 2014)

Way cool. Thanks for sharing. I grew up raising chickens, ducks, geese and a few turkeys. I miss being chased around by the attack geese! lol honk honk honk! Haha!


----------

